# Stuart beam drawings



## Modelman (Feb 21, 2018)

Would someone be willing to email me a copy of the Stuart beam engine drawings? I obtained a set of castings quite a few years ago that were barely started on and I would like to start completing. It would save me from buying from the UK. Many thanks.    Larry       [email protected]    Disregard. I ordered from UK


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 21, 2018)

Drawings can be purchased from http://www.stuartmodels.com/product...ssories/books--catalogues---drawings/drawings


----------



## Modelman (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you. I'll do that.


----------

